# Let's chat about bloating and Hashimoto's



## HeidiBR

Of all of the Hashimoto's symptoms, this is the one that irritates me most and most undermines how I feel about myself.

I am tired of walking around with a belly that is so puffy I look pregnant. My entire body feels like it is puffy, but mostly belly, arms, breasts, and a bit in the face.

Of course, this is after a week of vacation where I ate and drank like a sailor  I gained 12 pounds in a week. Some is surely fat. Most is bloat. I hope.

What is interesting is that before the vacation, I had reached my goal weight and I felt like my metabolism was starting to increase. I went on vacation and ate a lot of stuff I hadn't been eating (higher sodium foods, sugar, alcohol, grains etc...) and it feels like my metabolism ground to a halt. Like any progress I made was halted. I am back to feeling sluggish again - because of the bloat or maybe I need an increase in meds? Who knows. I am hungry all of the time. My period is also late, so maybe that is contributing to the water retention.

Anyway, I have been drinking tons of water with lemon, eating asparagus, and trying to get rid of the bloat. Some has gone, but a lot remains.

Any tips on handling bloating? They would be much appreciated!


----------



## CA-Lynn

Stay away from frozen foods and eliminate added salt. Exercise!


----------



## Andros

HeidiBR said:


> Of all of the Hashimoto's symptoms, this is the one that irritates me most and most undermines how I feel about myself.
> 
> I am tired of walking around with a belly that is so puffy I look pregnant. My entire body feels like it is puffy, but mostly belly, arms, breasts, and a bit in the face.
> 
> Of course, this is after a week of vacation where I ate and drank like a sailor  I gained 12 pounds in a week. Some is surely fat. Most is bloat. I hope.
> 
> What is interesting is that before the vacation, I had reached my goal weight and I felt like my metabolism was starting to increase. I went on vacation and ate a lot of stuff I hadn't been eating (higher sodium foods, sugar, alcohol, grains etc...) and it feels like my metabolism ground to a halt. Like any progress I made was halted. I am back to feeling sluggish again - because of the bloat or maybe I need an increase in meds? Who knows. I am hungry all of the time. My period is also late, so maybe that is contributing to the water retention.
> 
> Anyway, I have been drinking tons of water with lemon, eating asparagus, and trying to get rid of the bloat. Some has gone, but a lot remains.
> 
> Any tips on handling bloating? They would be much appreciated!


Hi, Heidi!! Sounds like you enjoyed your vacation a lot. I think you may have a lot of fluid gain and that is not good. You would just have to eat non-stop to gain 12 pounds of fat in one week. Sodium would be a culprit and so would alcohol.

For myself, I have learned to never ever go off my maintenance diet and I don't. Not during the holidays or any other time. It is simply not worth it to me to have the type of troubles you describe and I surely would.

So, get back on track here and see what you think about what happened and is it worth it. You may also wish to just get a general check-up from your doctor to make double sure nothing else is going on.

{{{{Heidi}}}}


----------



## HeidiBR

I was at an all-inclusive resort. Where they have afternoon tea and they come around to your room before dinner with pre-dinner petit fours. I tried to keep it all in check, but it was not possible. I figure I ate an extra 2,000 calories a day over what I normally eat.

I don't normally eat processed foods, and come to think of it, didn't at the resort. I think was the pina colada-type drinks that killed me. Plus, my diet was very restrictive before vacation; no dairy, few grains, no alcohol, low calorie.

I have been back on track since Sunday and about 6 of the pounds have come off. 7 more to go


----------



## CA-Lynn

By my calculation, you would have consumed something in the neighborhood of 42,000 calories in that period over and above your usual.

I agree with Andros - a good check up is a must here. I personally have been known to gain a number of pounds after getting a Tetanus shot or Kenalog. [Though not 12 pounds!]

You weren't eating in your sleep, were you?


----------



## Andros

HeidiBR said:


> I was at an all-inclusive resort. Where they have afternoon tea and they come around to your room before dinner with pre-dinner petit fours. I tried to keep it all in check, but it was not possible. I figure I ate an extra 2,000 calories a day over what I normally eat.
> 
> I don't normally eat processed foods, and come to think of it, didn't at the resort. I think was the pina colada-type drinks that killed me. Plus, my diet was very restrictive before vacation; no dairy, few grains, no alcohol, low calorie.
> 
> I have been back on track since Sunday and about 6 of the pounds have come off. 7 more to go


Good for you getting back on track so quickly!! You rock, GF!!


----------



## Lovlkn

HeidiBR said:


> I was at an all-inclusive resort. Where they have afternoon tea and they come around to your room before dinner with pre-dinner petit fours. I tried to keep it all in check, but it was not possible. I figure I ate an extra 2,000 calories a day over what I normally eat.
> 
> I don't normally eat processed foods, and come to think of it, didn't at the resort. I think was the pina colada-type drinks that killed me. Plus, my diet was very restrictive before vacation; no dairy, few grains, no alcohol, low calorie.
> 
> I have been back on track since Sunday and about 6 of the pounds have come off. 7 more to go


I bet it was hot where you were - yes?

I go on vaca every year to the Caribbean in December and always gain for 8-10 lbs. I like you lose at least 1/2 in the first week or so. Good news for you is I bet at least 1/2 to 2/3's is fluid- your body went to a hot place and immediately began storing fluid for it- I always bloat as does everyone on the beach - LOL

Then factor in the added calories, sugars, carbs, alcohol and there you go - completely normal. Give South Beach Diet a try for 4 weeks and you should be back to normal.

Sounds like you had a fantastic time - don't you just love those all inclusive's?


----------



## HeidiBR

CA-Lynn said:


> By my calculation, you would have consumed something in the neighborhood of 42,000 calories in that period over and above your usual.
> 
> I agree with Andros - a good check up is a must here. I personally have been known to gain a number of pounds after getting a Tetanus shot or Kenalog. [Though not 12 pounds!]
> 
> You weren't eating in your sleep, were you?


Wow, yes, indeedy, I guess it was about 42,000 calories. Hey, one pina colada has about 700 calories. Even with little alcohol in them, the fat and calories add up big time.

No, when I was sleeping was the only time I wasn't eating  I know it sounds like I was a hog; I really didn't eat huge portions of food, just lots of stuff I wouldn't normally eat.

Although, as I type this at work, I am eating a nice slice of cheesecake (a librarian is leaving the job and that's how we mourn )


----------



## HeidiBR

Lovlkn said:


> I bet it was hot where you were - yes?
> 
> I go on vaca every year to the Caribbean in December and always gain for 8-10 lbs. I like you lose at least 1/2 in the first week or so. Good news for you is I bet at least 1/2 to 2/3's is fluid- your body went to a hot place and immediately began storing fluid for it- I always bloat as does everyone on the beach - LOL
> 
> Then factor in the added calories, sugars, carbs, alcohol and there you go - completely normal. Give South Beach Diet a try for 4 weeks and you should be back to normal.
> 
> Sounds like you had a fantastic time - don't you just love those all inclusive's?


You have no idea how relieved I am to read this. In a nutshell, then: we all bloat on the beach, but Hashi's suffers maybe bloat a bit more?

My husband weighed himself today. After a week at an all-inclusive and then a week's business trip to Peru his total gain: 1.5 lb.

That is the difference between a healthy metabolism and one that is trying to recuperate, I guess.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Heidi,

I just love your coping strategy for mourning.

You know, I remember a week long cruise I once took - round the clock eating of some pretty delicious foods. I could barely fit into my clothes as I left the ship.

I'm also thinking of when I go back east to visit my family. All the relatives want to feed me and are insulted if I don't come for a mean. Since I'm never there for more than a couple days, my body morphs into chipmunk roundness.


----------



## GD Women

Sorry if I am taking this out of context, but I don't bloat on the beach.

I spend 3 1/2 months at the lake out in the sun windsurfing - tan like a @@$$%%.

I eat, eat, eat with an early evening drink or two. I may gain weight but I don't bloat.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Good point. There is a distinction between fattening up and bloating.


----------



## Lovlkn

HeidiBR said:


> You have no idea how relieved I am to read this. In a nutshell, then: we all bloat on the beach, but Hashi's suffers maybe bloat a bit more?
> 
> My husband weighed himself today. After a week at an all-inclusive and then a week's business trip to Peru his total gain: 1.5 lb.
> 
> That is the difference between a healthy metabolism and one that is trying to recuperate, I guess.


Yep, sounds just like my husband - it ticks me off!

What country did you visit? We go to and all inclusive in JA every year and just LOVE it! My drink of choice is Rum Punch with an extra shot of rum on top - yum yum! Two of those and you can go back to water for the day.


----------



## Lovlkn

GD Women said:


> Sorry if I am taking this out of context, but I don't bloat on the beach.
> 
> I spend 3 1/2 months at the lake out in the sun windsurfing - tan like a @@$$%%.
> 
> I eat, eat, eat with an early evening drink or two. I may gain weight but I don't bloat.


Not the same - I live on a lake and play all Summer on the lake and still don't bloat like I do on vacation at an all inclusive.

Probably the difference between being served and having to make food all day and have a bartender at my disposal.


----------



## GD Women

Been there done that and I still didn't bloat - gain weight thats a different story.

I don't cook! We take out or eat out. I don't think there is that much of a difference except the difference might be in sitting all day verses playing all day.

Inclusive or not.


----------



## HeidiBR

CA-Lynn said:


> Heidi,
> 
> I just love your coping strategy for mourning.
> 
> You know, I remember a week long cruise I once took - round the clock eating of some pretty delicious foods. I could barely fit into my clothes as I left the ship.
> 
> I'm also thinking of when I go back east to visit my family. All the relatives want to feed me and are insulted if I don't come for a mean. Since I'm never there for more than a couple days, my body morphs into chipmunk roundness.


Ha ha ha! I know exactly what you mean! But, my family is up north (Connecticut) and I don't have to worry so much - we Yankees boil everything and that isn't so appetizing. Here in the south, they fry everything that doesn't move (fried Coca-Cola, fried Snickers?) and so sometimes it is hard to not hurt feelings at work when my co-workers cook for us all.

I am happy I am not of Italian heritage. I would be 400 lbs with all that pasta.


----------



## jpoteracki

I had the same thing happen to me back in February. We went on a week long vacation to the Bahamas and when I came back I had gained 5+ pounds. With me I didn't really over eat. I was also at an all inclusive resort but I didn't eat round the clock unlike my husband, lol. When we came home I started walking with the dog every night, went back to my normal eating schedule and started doing the Wii fit more. Since then I still have not lost the weight but have gained more! This has just completely devastated me. Since having thyroid issues from 2003, I have gained an overall 20 pounds. No matter what I try or do the weight will just not go away. I could starve myself and it would still be there. So hearing about this bloat issue, makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Andros

jpoteracki said:


> I had the same thing happen to me back in February. We went on a week long vacation to the Bahamas and when I came back I had gained 5+ pounds. With me I didn't really over eat. I was also at an all inclusive resort but I didn't eat round the clock unlike my husband, lol. When we came home I started walking with the dog every night, went back to my normal eating schedule and started doing the Wii fit more. Since then I still have not lost the weight but have gained more! This has just completely devastated me. Since having thyroid issues from 2003, I have gained an overall 20 pounds. No matter what I try or do the weight will just not go away. I could starve myself and it would still be there. So hearing about this bloat issue, makes me feel a little better.


Hi, Jillian!! How long have you been on one grain? What does your TSH, FT3 and FT4 look like? If you have recent results and the ranges, I would be interested in looking at them. Please include the ranges.

Also insulin resistance is a consideration.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Try blaming it on the nuts they give you on the plane. Works for me!


----------



## HeidiBR

Lynn,

Ha! Blame the bloat or the weight gain on that? It might work 

I'm so looking forward to seeing the endo on Friday. Maybe he can tell me why I feel like a tick about to pop. Hypo, hyper, estrogen - who knows? I just want this bloat GONE.


----------



## daisydaisy

I find acidophilus from the health food store helps me...its a natural probiotic and cheap instead of eating yogurt all the time


----------



## jpoteracki

Andros said:


> Hi, Jillian!! How long have you been on one grain? What does your TSH, FT3 and FT4 look like? If you have recent results and the ranges, I would be interested in looking at them. Please include the ranges.
> 
> Also insulin resistance is a consideration.


I have been on the 1gr for almost a year now. The last time my levels were checked was back in March. Everything came back normal. I have all my results up on another post. Thyroid is coming out in 13 days.


----------



## Andros

jpoteracki said:


> I have been on the 1gr for almost a year now. The last time my levels were checked was back in March. Everything came back normal. I have all my results up on another post. Thyroid is coming out in 13 days.


Are you glad?? That will be July 7; is that correct?


----------



## jpoteracki

Andros said:


> Are you glad?? That will be July 7; is that correct?


Yes my surgery is July 7th. I am nervous now but I am very glad its coming out. I think it knows its coming out because it has been giving me more problems this week....pain, hard to swallow certain things etc...


----------



## Andros

jpoteracki said:


> Yes my surgery is July 7th. I am nervous now but I am very glad its coming out. I think it knows its coming out because it has been giving me more problems this week....pain, hard to swallow certain things etc...


Yeah; it knows it!! A paranormal thyroid!! What a hoot!!

I am with you though, all joking aside. After the TT, you will be on the road to wellness and we will be here to help you w/that.


----------



## jpoteracki

Andros said:


> Yeah; it knows it!! A paranormal thyroid!! What a hoot!!
> 
> I am with you though, all joking aside. After the TT, you will be on the road to wellness and we will be here to help you w/that.


I will be spending 2 weeks at home recovering so I will keep you all updated. Thanks for all the advice and support. Hopefully it will be a speedy recovery


----------



## Andros

jpoteracki said:


> I will be spending 2 weeks at home recovering so I will keep you all updated. Thanks for all the advice and support. Hopefully it will be a speedy recovery


It will; you are going to be T-totally fine!!


----------



## Lovlkn

HeidiBR said:


> Lynn,
> 
> Ha! Blame the bloat or the weight gain on that? It might work
> 
> I'm so looking forward to seeing the endo on Friday. Maybe he can tell me why I feel like a tick about to pop. Hypo, hyper, estrogen - who knows? I just want this bloat GONE.


Estrogen causes bloat?

Can fatigued adrenals cause bloat?

I think extreme heat and floating in a lake drinking beer and water causes bloat. Last Saturday I proved my little experiment and returned home bloated and 8 lbs heavier - by morning I had eliminated 9 lbs of fluid and was most likely dehydrated after my 10 + trips to pee pee. Temps were in the high 90's and we floated for 4+ hours - my friend the nurse called it osmosis from floating in water for such a long period of time.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Osmosis


----------



## HeidiBR

The osmosis idea makes a ton of sense to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andros

jpoteracki said:


> I will be spending 2 weeks at home recovering so I will keep you all updated. Thanks for all the advice and support. Hopefully it will be a speedy recovery


Good luck tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts and more!


----------



## jpoteracki

Andros said:


> Good luck tomorrow. You will be in my thoughts and more!


Thanks. I'm just hanging out around the house today. Trying not to think about it to much!


----------

